# Wood in lower Fishcreek



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Their is a gigantic log that some dipshit hillbilly cut down right after the old wooden bridge in lower fish. It is real large and river wide - at this evenings flows - 2.6/2.7 you could paddle over it but at lower flows it may be a serious issue. Eddy out river right as soon as you see the bridge and scout.

Zach.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

this log is now stuck under the rolling stone bridge. the roots are upstream and wedged between the bridge and the creek bed. the top of the tree is pointed downstream and you can miss it easily if you go left of the tree. it also looks to me like it was not cut down by some "dipshit hillbilly" as you have stated. if it were cut down, the rootball would not be there. it looks to me like it blew down in the high winds that we had on the day it appeared in the creek.


----------

